# Need crash course show training :)



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

My wife and I are preparing to start showing some of our animals ... we don't plan on participating in any shows unti mid December, but, I am hoping to find some videos on how to prepare your goat for a show ... clipping, washing etc ... also, a video on the ideal show technique would be awesome. Thanks ... we have started to work on finding someone to show us how, but, some preparation work on our end will help a lot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't seem to find any free video's on bathing and clipping.. but hope... all these links help.. :thumb:

The best thing is ...to go to the shows and watch... that is a great learning tool... Also.. it is best... to do it hands on...when you get to the point and start taking your goat to shows yourself ...you can learn as you go ...don't be embarrassed... I do know you will be nervous at first but.. it gets easier....
as we all had to learn somewhere....listen to the judge....watch the other opponents...

Go around the pens and see what they have for their goats..with feed ...water and grooming things ect...try to ask them questions...but ...I know some that are so competitive... they don't want to share anything....but ...there are those that will be glad to help... :wink:

Each time you go... you will get better and better.... Not sure if ..you want to show market wethers or breeding class ...as the 2 are real different ..... You have to also see the rules of each show you will be attending... as some have different rules...whether it be 4h, fairs or sanctioned shows...to open classes... :thumb:

Training Your New Goat for the Show Ring 





Goat Showmanship





to get a DVD on it bathing and clipping..





Clipping info....from TGS
http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewto ... 39&t=15675


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions ... we participated in the Azalea Classic in Muskogee, Oklahoma this past weekend ... we didn't place, but, we had a good time and saw some great animals! We posted a short video of Lisa showing CoolChic on our site (http://www.getboergoats.com/article.asp ... g&PagID=35)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: Way to go! That is the best get out there and learn as you go!


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ... it was a big step for us!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, jumping in there and going is the best way to learn. I have only been able to attend one goat show this past year but I learned so MUCH there! When I got home I totally changed my feeding plan & such--made a huge difference!

I am sorry your goat did not place--I think she was BEAUTIFUL and I would have bet my $$ on her :thumb:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words ... I have to agree on changing our perspective ... after the show, we have changed our feeding regiment for our show does ... we are moving to a show feed, self feeder, steady supply of alfalfa, and supplemental feeds ... she is one goat that has the genetics to be a show winner, but, we have to give her the tools to get there ...


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is totally silly and I it shouldn't have to be said, but practice with your goats on lead as much as you can before show time. We didn't practice enough, and it bit us at the show-one of the does I KNEW would do well didn't do well because of lack of practice on lead in the ring. It MAKES a difference. Some will always be stubborn (as I think that one would have been anyway), but at least they will know what is going on. Good luck!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you see the post about Goat Boot Camp that just went up? It's in Texas and specifically for learning to prep and show boer goats...


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

My son and I are in the process of jumping in with both feet showing dairy goats. We've been at showing boers for a while now but dairy goats are a new ballgame.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She looked really good! I know some people who went and they said it was a huge show.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ... we had no idea how competitive of a show it was going in! Which, turned out to be a good thing ... there is no way we would have gone and shown if we had known  

I have heard there were lot's of top notch goats in that show ... some say it was near the level of nationals with the goat quality


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

We had a great weekend at Crowley, LA this past weekend ... our loved Cool Chic took 5th place in the first show and Overall Reserve Champion Doe in the second show!


----------

